# Mark Lestico’s Cascade Subdivision



## thecitrusbelt (Apr 27, 2011)

Mark Lestico is building a very fine layout at his home in Whittier, CA. His N scale Cascade Subdivision is well planned, well built and shows the great results dedication to a layout concept can bring to life. This railroad was featured in the March-April issue of N SCALE RAILROADING, including a cover shot, and Fall 2008 issue of LAYOUT DESIGN JOURNAL.

Here is the web site: http://tiny.cc/t1s27

There is a lot of information on the website which reflects the amazing depth of thought Mark put into his layout so be sure to check this out when you visit the website.

And here are video clips: http://www.youtube.com/user/marklestico

Bob Chaparro
Moderator
Model Railroads Of Southern California
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Model_Railroads_Of_Southern_California/


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Astounding!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Not only a great layout, but a wonderful web site for ideas.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow! That's some incredible layout, and some serious operational ingenuity going on!


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Outstanding planning, scenery, and superb for "operating".
However one thing I noticed after watching several vids of the layout is the fact the track is completely flat from one end to the other. 
You go from Portland OR, to Roseville, CA over the Cascades with no grades? The scenery dips into canyons but the track remains flat thruout the entire layout. Just find that kinda weird.


----------

